# The type most likely to be cheaters?



## DonDuhDon (Dec 22, 2016)

My guess: ISFP/ESFP


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Sub_Atomic said:


> My guess: ISFP/ESFP


I'd say that my absolute slutty guy friends are ESTPs.. They also lack the intelligence of getting away with it.. 
I also have an ENTP girl 'friend' who's the ultimate man slayer/ secretive slut.. She doesn't think I know, but I know everything.


----------



## DonDuhDon (Dec 22, 2016)

JayShambles said:


> I'd say that my absolute slutty guy friends are ESTPs.. They also lack the intelligence of getting away with it..
> I also have an ENTP girl 'friend' who's the ultimate man slayer/ secretive slut.. She doesn't think I know, but I know everything.



Looking like DEM TE's think they can get away with shiet. Both our answers have P's though. I wonder why.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

The sluttiest ones are all the ExxPs. That doesn’t mean they are the worst cheaters, though. I’ve seen some very loyal ExFPs, my ESFP grandfather has stayed faithful to my grandmother for nearly 60 years for example. 

The worst cheater I know is actually an ENFJ male, he’s below average looking, but a big talker and charmer and pretty much cheats on his wife on a daily basis. When she found out, he got a tattoo of her face on his arm to showcase his 'love'. Needless to say that he’s still cheating on her, since she can’t leave him because of their child. That’s what happens when you’re biological clock is ticking, the options run out and you make an important decision in a hasty manner.

Generally Fe, Se and Ne seem to correlate the strongest with cheating. If I had to narrow it down to type it would be ESTP and ENTP. Enneagram wise the biggest sluts are Sx2s and Sx9s.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Sub_Atomic said:


> Looking like DEM TE's think they can get away with shiet. Both our answers have P's though. I wonder why.


Why do you think Ps in general would be more prone to cheating? I'm curious


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

For the one who voted for ESTJ:


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

ESTP, ESFP, ENTP and ENFP. That's my guess.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

oh look what a surprise, ESxP is top because of stereotypes and typisim lmfao

getting real tired of questions like these, does no-one have anything more intelligent to talk about than make assumptions?


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> oh look what a surprise, ESxP is top because of stereotypes and typisim lmfao
> 
> getting real tired of questions like these, does no-one have anything more intelligent to talk about than make assumptions?


I agree, but within a personality forum it's expected, right? It's like when there is absolutely nothing else to do you think of the magnify glass and start burning leaves.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

(ISTJ™, INTJ™, INFJ™, INFP™, INTP™). You usually have to _slap them in check_; [due to oblivious nature]. *Pay attention*.

(EXXX's™), tend to be more obvious in their "_cheating_". The question is shallow, however. Let's expand shall we* ::*

Those types more likely to use cheats or mods in video games; or "cheat" their way(s) their way up the ladder, which would that be .. (?) :bwink: [Due to locality of said types].

_____________

Cheating has [0] to do with Typology®, however.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

JayShambles said:


> I agree, but within a personality forum it's expected, right? It's like when there is absolutely nothing else to do you think of the magnify glass and start burning leaves.


yeah but would hope for something more than "i know 3 XXXX who cheated so they're most likely cheats" when in reality it's more likely that some types are more *upfront* about it, or easier caught, rather than being more likely to cheat. just gets kinda annoying when certain types (E's, S's, P's) get stereotyped as being this and that by other types.

sorry getting bored of negativity/typism/stereotyping and cheap/false assumptions on this forum


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

JAH said:


> The sluttiest ones are all the ExxPs. That doesn’t mean they are the worst cheaters, though. I’ve seen some very loyal ExFPs, my ESFP grandfather has stayed faithful to my grandmother for nearly 60 years for example.
> 
> The worst cheater I know is actually an ENFJ male, he’s below average looking, but a big talker and charmer and pretty much cheats on his wife on a daily basis. *When she found out, he got a tattoo of her face on his arm to showcase his 'love'.* Needless to say that he’s still cheating on her, since she can’t leave him because of their child. That’s what happens when you’re biological clock is ticking, the options run out and you make an important decision in a hasty manner.
> 
> Generally Fe, Se and Ne seem to correlate the strongest with cheating. If I had to narrow it down to type it would be ESTP and ENTP. Enneagram wise the biggest sluts are Sx2s and Sx9s.


Well lmaoooo


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> yeah but would hope for something more than "i know 3 XXXX who cheated so they're most likely cheats" when in reality it's more likely that some types are more *upfront* about it, or easier caught, rather than being more likely to cheat. just gets kinda annoying when certain types (E's, S's, P's) get stereotyped as being this and that by other types.
> 
> sorry getting bored of negativity/typism/stereotyping and cheap/false assumptions on this forum


Haha, completely understandable.. We better leave before our subconscious judgement on others becomes too corrupted!


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*xxTPs (Ti types) in general are the biggest cheaters* (myself included).

We do what's makes sense at the moment and only really plan ahead for the next day, which is why we take the most logical path - the path of least resistance. If we want to do something we're not allowed to do, we only do it if we think we can get away with it (although some are more courageous than others), and if there's no punishment, there's nothing stopping us from doing it.


As to the other types

*STJs*, being often rule-obsessed, hate cheating and cheaters, perhaps thinking it's shameless and dishonorable, and would enjoy punishing these people, but there are also hypocrites of this type who break the rules to fit their personal agenda.
ESTJs, being generally more authoritarian, would be more focused on enforcing what is dictated to them, and may find themselves on a power trip in which they break the rules in order to catch other people breaking the rules.
ISTJs are more personal and would only break the rules to do what they consider is the right thing.

*NTJs* learn and stick to the rules even if they hate them, and expect this from everyone else in the same position as them.
They hate cheating and cheaters as well, but not because they're rule-obsessed, but because of their ambitious mindset, seeing it as their competition having an unfair advantage over them that they're not allowed to have, and hold a personal grudge against the cheater.
I think that INTJs would hold the grudge for longer and do whatever they can to expose the cheater and get even on him - dragging the cheater down.
I think that ENTJs would find it easier than the INTJ not to care anymore and focus more on climbing the ladder, not hesitating to take out the cheater if it suits them, as they have grown cold towards them, having turned off their empathy towards the person.
They also find it very satisfying to beat the cheater without cheating, which makes them feel competent and good about themselves, additionally perhaps granting them a sense of superiority over the cheater.

*SFPs* are an interesting case.
ESFPs, rather than actively cheating, just outright ignore the rules and do what they want without restrictions or care about consequences.
However, they would restrict themselves for a person they care about, and not doing so would affect their personal bond, or for something they are passionate about and want to achieve, but have to go against their nature to achieve it.
I have met ESFPs with excellent self-control, but only do it if they want to - if it's something that matters to them.
ISFPs wouldn't cheat as much because they would be more prone to feel bad about it and it decreasing their self-esteem, but what I said about the ESFP also applies to the ISFP - the former less extremely, the latter moreso.

*NFPs* are types I'm not sure about, but considering the Fi, what I said about the SFPs, minus the Se aspects, should hold true.
Considering that they switch mindsets with context of the environment (Ne trait), they're not constantly carrying everything with them, everywhere they go, and would have a much easier time ignoring guilt, as long as they don't think about it.

_(Lost interest before I could talk about FJs.)_

_(Decided to post it as it is.)_


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

neko said:


> For the one who voted for ESTJ:


Ironically wasn't me. (I voted for ISTP, ESTP, INTP, ENTP)

But why are you offended?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I cheated. m(。≧Д≦。)m


----------



## DonDuhDon (Dec 22, 2016)

JayShambles said:


> Why do you think Ps in general would be more prone to cheating? I'm curious


Well, they perceive. Perceive that there may be something better. For someone, the P could turn them on and they'd get excited on the spot due to own fantasy, while another P could think of scenarios on how the new person may fit in with them better later on.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sub_Atomic said:


> Well, they perceive. Perceive that there may be something better. For someone, the P could turn them on and they'd excited on the spot, while another P could think of scenarios on how the new person may fit in with them better later on.


Wow i didn't think you can think like that. I thought you're just just just.. Nvm


----------



## DonDuhDon (Dec 22, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Wow i didn't think you can think like that. I thought you're just just just.. Nvm


Yeah, surprised myself. :mellow:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sub_Atomic said:


> Yeah, surprised myself. :mellow:


Oh, i didn't know you're an INTP.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

HGy said:


> Someone please escort this peasant off the premisis


I'd say peasant isn't the right word when I'm more superior to you


----------



## supernocturnal (Jan 15, 2017)

JennyJukes said:


> yeah but would hope for something more than "i know 3 XXXX who cheated so they're most likely cheats" when in reality it's more likely that some types are more *upfront* about it, or easier caught, rather than being more likely to cheat. just gets kinda annoying when certain types (E's, S's, P's) get stereotyped as being this and that by other types.
> 
> sorry getting bored of negativity/typism/stereotyping and cheap/false assumptions on this forum




woah, i like the point you made here. i wonder what your mbti type is, 
because as you said, i was 'upfront' about me 'physically cheating' to my ex-girlfriend, well my intention was to rub it in her face so she can break up with me but it didn't work after many trials..
but i think the question of the poll is more like "what types are most likely to cheat 'purposely'"
because honestly, some types can't 'go out of their way' to cheat.
but as you said, i guess if everyone had the opportunity to cheat, it depends on their loyalty and integrity. not solely based on their mbti types.


----------



## supernocturnal (Jan 15, 2017)

HGy said:


> Look at the types that have the highest rate of satisfaction in marriage, those are the types who are LEAST likely to cheat. People who report lower satisfaction are the ones who cheat.


where do i find this?


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

supernocturnal said:


> eh hem..
> i also voted for ESTP, because i think ESTPs are the ones that intentionally cheat.
> but when ESTP "cheat", it is mostly physically. if that even make sense..
> 
> ...


Yes I think you're making perfect sense and explained what motivates the behavior without attempting to justify it.


----------



## supernocturnal (Jan 15, 2017)

Stevester said:


> ESTPs being cheating horndogs is not even a negative stereotype, it's practically scientific fact. Their tertiary Fe is responsible for them wearing it as a badge of honor and then shamelessly brag about it to their peers......or ''bros'' if you prefer.


i really can't deny. the sterotype is too true. 
stereotypes happen for reason. 
yes, i shamelessly brag about it. even to my girlfriend sometimes until they tell me they don't wanna hear it and i go 'oh right, who am i talking to'
but i know it's wrong. and i also know it's bad. 
but i like what's wrong and bad. naturally. i can't help it. 
it's like my flesh is fighting with my spirit. just like what Paul said in the bible.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

supernocturnal said:


> where do i find this?


Hang on, I'm getting a link for you. Dr Marioles did a major clinical study on marriage satisfaction, divorce, and mbti.

I remember it said INFP/INFJ were some of the least happy and that Extraverted Judging females were the most happy in their relationships


----------



## supernocturnal (Jan 15, 2017)

SilentNote said:


> You see, my statement about ESTPs weren't that far off.
> 
> Neither do I judge a person with MBTI. But I sure have no problems judging a type with MBTI.
> 
> I've not met an ESTP that isn't "flexible" in their commitments yet. And my arguments reflect that. Not sure what's so surprising about my arguments agreeing with my personal experience.



hey, i'm an ESTP and i approve your message. hahahaha

if you are so good at typing, realize that typing someone as most likely to cheat can offend other people.
it certaintly doesn't offend me. because you're stating the truth, and it's all logical.

yes the question is, who is most LIKELY to cheat. not who IS a cheater.
but some people cannot take it just literally like thinkers like yourself.

all the statements you made about ESTPs are basically all true.
and yes you are right, you never said ESTP can never be loyal. 

to other types, being stereotyped as someone who's most likely to cheat isn't a flattering thing. 
so they're being offended for ESTPs. which i think it's very sweet and kind and i appreciate so much.

but i also appreciate your point of view.. well i don't want to even call it that because to me, it's a fact.

but let me give you this information.

these is a woman i'm in love with. and altough i've cheated before, i really don't want to cheat on this girl.
because i love her so much. and i am so attracted to her. 
actually, cheating on her would be just wasting my time and energy altogether.
and i find no one else more attractive. because she is absolutely gorgeous. 
i'm an SE, so trust me when i say that. hahahah

hey, i'm not gonna lie. when i was young, one of the criteria of my mate was
-someone very good looking (so i don't have wandering eyes and harbor desire to cheat)

and i was a teenager when i wrote that, so i guess i subconsciously knew that i was going to 'want to' cheat if my girlfriend wasn't satisfying in my eyes.

but of course again, that doesn't mean i won't cheat on her.

but then it doesn't mean i WILL cheat on her either. (for the sensitive ones)

this is such a 'sensitive' topic. and i think you have to just cater your response to whoever the audience is.

but to you, i'll just tell you that i fully agree.


----------



## supernocturnal (Jan 15, 2017)

HGy said:


> Hang on, I'm getting a link for you. Dr Marioles did a major clinical study on marriage satisfaction, divorce, and mbti.
> 
> I remember it said INFP/INFJ were some of the least happy and that Extraverted Judging females were the most happy in their relationships


well that's comforting because i was scared to find out i was going to be the least satisfied one, but that actually make sense.
(no offense to INFJ/INFP)

because those two types are usually sacrificing so much in a relationship they tend to be not assertive.
and even though they are good at sympathizing with people, they tend to be emtionally selfish.
and when the partner is not happy, they get personally offended and sometimes don't express their true frustration.
and they won't express it because they don't want to offend the partner. unless they blow up in anger.
and the vicious cycle keeps going.

i know this because i have very close people that are these types.

i feel really bad for these types WHEN they have to go through this.


----------



## supernocturnal (Jan 15, 2017)

SilentNote said:


> Throwing a bunch of arguments about prostitutes and club market isn't related to cheating.
> 
> Going to a prostitute without being in a committed relationship isn't cheating.
> 
> ...



honestly i'm quite frustrated at other's response and their butt-hurtedness... yes i'm going to say it.
i don't think they're understanding the question to this poll and taking it as a 'sexual-promicuity' thing or whatever they imagine 'cheater' is to be.

and just like the post above, i've also seen INFJ females who's slutty and turned them into a slut plenty of times.

but that doesn't mean they are most likely to cheat. i don't think people understand the question.

i don't know how you're not frustrated at these illogical arguments which makes no sense because they're not backing up anything by saying those comments.

all should know. ALL type can cheat. and i know this because i MADE them cheat.
some are harder. some are easier. but they are all capable.
some feel guilty afterwards. some don't.
some get attached. some enjoy it and move on.
some are perverted. some are not.

oh. and ESTPs are FAR from being perverted. 
just wanted to make that statement because being perverted is some weird sh!+ that seemingly a lot of "N" types are into.

anyways, i've seen some other types that are super horny. but it doesn't mean she likes to cheat.

and why are people talking about strip clubs... omg. what a waste of money.

why pay when you can get them for free?

i guess some people have to pay to see naked girls huh.

ALL types can cheat.
MOST likely ? well. why don't you deal with all 16 types and then find out. 5 each at least.

i personally made a list of mbti type list in my note and i have more than 100 people.
and those are the people that i know and am close te. and i know their personal lives and their behaviors in relationships.(most of them)

this isn't 'who likes prostitutes the most'
because honestly. that would be a different result
why don't someone make one for 'who's the most perverted'. that would be probably make people feel uncomfortable.
because the perverted ones are the one you least expect.

just like you said.
once ESTP 'wants it' in their head. it's over.
he/she has to not want to cheat. that's probably the one of the 'only' way.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

supernocturnal said:


> well that's comforting because i was scared to find out i was going to be the least satisfied one, but that actually make sense.
> (no offense to INFJ/INFP)
> 
> because those two types are usually sacrificing so much in a relationship they tend to be not assertive.
> ...


I have to say, I think you are extremely insightful and I agree the reason is related to being emotionally self involved.


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

@Sensational

Seems like you're mad. Running away sentences and such. Wow people took the avatar _example _so seriously.

I never said you cheated... calm down. Even if you did, I wouldn't care any less unless it was related to me somehow.

I don't need you to approve my typing abilities. This thread was asking for people's impression of which type they believe were the most likely cheaters. I shared my impression.

Really, I'm not saying you are a cheater. Stop taking it so personally.

I'm pretty sure, if someone is a cheater, everyone can call that person a cheater regardless of their MBTI typing. You know, like you are a human and I call you a human.

----------------------
@supernocturnal

Thanks for sharing your perspective and clarifying my stance. I truly appreciate it. Sometimes it is difficult for people to understand the impersonal judgements that I make. Then people take it personally... I find it funny.


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

I could not vote because 'men' weren't an option..

Forget MBTI types. Men are more sexual and superficial in nature. So, they cheat more for the sake of cheating. Studies have shown that women are likely to cheat for emotional satisfaction while men are more likely to cheat because they're horny and superficial.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

JennyJukes said:


> oh look what a surprise, ESxP is top because of stereotypes and typisim lmfao
> 
> getting real tired of questions like these, does no-one have anything more intelligent to talk about than make assumptions?












What gets me is when people correlate the S specifically to cheating. Like, ESTP and ESFP (the obvious answers) are rated way above their N counterparts. What about being a sensor would make someone more likely to cheat? Dafuq?

I could see extroverted and maybe perceiving types having some sort of correlation. But thinking vs. feeling would probably just cause someone to cheat for different _reasons_, and there's no way anyone's gonna convince me that being an intuitive makes someone more faithful.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

darkhippie said:


> I could not vote because 'men' weren't an option..
> 
> Forget MBTI types. Men are more sexual and superficial in nature. So, they cheat more for the sake of cheating. Studies have shown that women are likely to cheat for emotional satisfaction while men are more likely to cheat because they're horny and superficial.


Okay first of all LOL because yeah, that's true. Men are usually primary cheaters. I don't care about that whole ''It takes two to tango'' thing. It's usually men who initiate cheating and the other woman is usually clueless about it or she knows but typically has poor self-esteem so she just accepts it. (There are a few occasions in which the woman knows and is strong enough to own up to it).

Women however tend to be more demanding. They want things their way. For every ounce of love you give them, they require 10 times that. If this amount of affection is not reciprocated, then they might turn around and be the cheaters. In which case boys, it's your own undoing.


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

Stevester said:


> Okay first of all LOL because yeah, that's true. Men are usually primary cheaters. I don't care about that whole ''It takes two to tango'' thing. It's usually men who initiate cheating and the other woman is usually clueless about it or she knows but typically has poor self-esteem so she just accepts it. (There are a few occasions in which the woman knows and is strong enough to own up to it).
> 
> Women however tend to be more demanding. They want things their way. For every ounce of love you give them, they require 10 times that. If this amount of affection is not reciprocated, then they might turn around and be the cheaters. In which case boys, it's your own undoing.


I can agree to all of this as well. Women expect men to be mind readers and to lift them up all of the time.. and when we feel like we're not given enough attention or affection, we go seek it in other people.. (even in other women..)


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

SilentNote said:


> @Sensational
> 
> Seems like you're mad. Running away sentences and such. Wow people took the avatar _example _so seriously.
> 
> ...


No this is not me mad. Just disagreeing. I can disagree with you without being mad. Anyways so we disagree we have both stated our views. So move on, I am. 

But I think I did have a right to respond as far as you using my avatar to support your characterizations of estps caring about other people and whether they are likely to cheat. Anyways. I think we can agree to disagree as far as our opinion on which type and the reasons. You can think estps are likely to cheat just as I was entitled to question you're specific logic on the why. We addressed it all enough tho. But no hard feelings. I do not particularly want to debate with you again but its not because you think estps cheat. Its because you deviated by trying to determine a character assessment as a direct example, to support your opinions after I disagreed with you. So frankly I know you can not just stick to supporting arguments and you go a direction which I just do not find tasteful. Myself not finding your arguments tasteful does not mean I am mad. Just wanted to clear that up. We are fine no hard feelings. I am fine disagreeing with someone. Its not like you did anything really really unforgivable to me as a human as you call me for which I should actually get 'mad'.


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL (Jan 13, 2017)

I love this thread.

I've voted ESTJ just to piss neko off.

And ENTJ of course so I can get strangled by them.

My mom cheated my dad because she found a bigger cock and a stash with loads of money.


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

Sensational said:


> No this is not me mad. Just disagreeing. I can disagree with you without being mad. Anyways so we disagree we have both stated our views. So move on, I am.


Glad you are not mad.



Sensational said:


> But I think I did have a right to respond


No one denied it.



Sensational said:


> as far as you using my avatar to support your characterizations of estps caring about other people ...


I was using it to demonstrate the idiocy of using single isolated examples to make general conclusions. Quoted below:



SilentNote said:


> *If you want to bring single example conclusions*, you see Sensational's big pink middle finger avatar? You think that's caring for others' feelings? If I told her it's offending, do you think she'll take it down?


The answer to this rhetorical question is: "no, she wouldn't take it down, but that doesn't prove that _all_ ESTPs don't care". I'm sorry some of you didn't get it. I wrote this in response to JennyJukes adamant disagreement because 1 specific 30+ years married ESTP gave her a different impression than my general descriptions.



Sensational said:


> and whether they are likely to cheat.


 I never intended to use the avatar example for that purpose. I apologize if anyone mistook it for that meaning. 




Sensational said:


> Anyways. I think we can agree to disagree as far as our opinion on which type and the reasons. You can think estps are likely to cheat just as I was entitled to question you're specific logic on the why. We addressed it all enough tho. But no hard feelings.


 Yes. We already did a few pages ago.




Sensational said:


> I do not particularly want to debate with you again but its not because you think estps cheat. Its because you deviated by trying to determine a character assessment as a direct example, to support your opinions after I disagreed with you.


This is not my intention. The example like I said earlier was to demonstrate the idiocy of making general judgements based on single examples.





Sensational said:


> So frankly I know you can not just stick to supporting arguments and you go a direction which I just do not find tasteful.


lol. Ok.




Sensational said:


> Myself not finding your arguments tasteful does not mean I am mad. Just wanted to clear that up. We are fine no hard feelings. I am fine disagreeing with someone. Its not like you did anything really really unforgivable to me as a human as you call me for which I should actually get 'mad'.


 Ok. I'm glad you're not mad. I think there's some misunderstanding here involved with that rhetorical question which was in no way directed to you nor the OP's initial question. We had different view points and that's perfectly fine. It was nice you gave me the chance to elaborate my disagreement with your perspective.

I probably should not have involved you in raising that rhetorical question (which was why I didn't @ mention you). I was being lazy not thinking of a better example to demonstrate my point. Oh well.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

That's not a type thing, it depends on context and situation. However, to be stereotypical for a moment, ISTJ is the LEAST likely to cheat because they want things on an "even keel"


----------



## briin79 (Jan 17, 2017)

ENTP checking in here. Though i do jump around between women i am always faithful when locked down. This is in part of my upbringing of parents cheating on each other.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Idk. but ISxJ I know tend to be least cheating


----------



## Swivelinglight (Jun 12, 2020)

If you don't know whether you're in a relationship, then by default you're not in a relationship. And if so, then it's not really cheating, if that person starts dating someone else?


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

It's the SF types. Also most likely to have casual sex.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Swivelinglight (Jun 12, 2020)

YES NO YES NO NO YES YES NO NO YES NO


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Here is the biggest thing I wonder when ya all assume ESTP are biggest cheaters.

Was it really a relationship or was this a delusion. Because I do think ESTP are hesitant on settling down, and attract a lotta people who do that whole ‘he’s not that into me doormat chase thing’ than it backfires. And the people go scream cheater.


----------



## quarian49 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey there guys ☺
I did some research on the stuff:
From the most to least loyal types:
1- ISFJ: Si Fe Ti Ne
2- ISTJ: Si Te Fi Ne
3- INFJ: Ni Fe Ti Se
4- INTJ: Ni Te Fi Se
5- ESFJ: Fe Si Ne Ti
6- ESTJ: Te Si Ne Fi
7- ENFJ: Fe Ni Se Ti
8- ENTJ: Te Ni Se Fi
9- INFP: Fi Ne Si Te
10- INTP: Ti Ne Si Fe
11- ISFP: Fi Se Ni Te
12- ISTP: Ti Se Ni Fe
13- ENFP: Ne Fi Te Si
14- ENTP: Ne Ti Fe Si
15- ESFP: Se Fi Te Ni
16- ESTP: Se Ti Fe Ni
And remember that types mean nothing when it comes down to each person's decision so it might just mean nothing and there might be a saint ESTP out there with strong moral codes.
Though if you want to ask and discuss feel free


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

DonDuhDon said:


> My guess: ISFP/ESFP


What?


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

quarian49 said:


> Hey there guys ☺
> I did some research on the stuff:
> From the most to least loyal types:
> 1- ISFJ: Si Fe Ti Ne
> ...


I think this is a poor interpretation. There's a wide gulf between having sex with someone and being in a relationship with someone. ESTP's don't settle into a relationship very often. How is it cheating if no commitment was made in the first place? I'd say ESTP's rarely make commitments, not that ESTP's are cheaters.


----------



## quarian49 (Aug 1, 2020)

Roslyn said:


> I think this is a poor interpretation. There's a wide gulf between having sex with someone and being in a relationship with someone. ESTP's don't settle into a relationship very often. How is it cheating if no commitment was made in the first place? I'd say ESTP's rarely make commitments, not that ESTP's are cheaters.


Hey there 
I think I would agree at some point however it's more of a caring and memory fact:
ESTP Se combined with inferior Ni often makes a person who would seeks what happens right now, something like if you ask him/her: "But what about that person? Don't you think that you would upset him/her with your actions?" They would reply like this: "I don't care about the unknown outcomes of my actions, I haven't decided anything yet and I live for myself making my own luck".
So it's just part of the problem itself, though as I said it's more of an unhealthy behaviour more likely to be seen in an ESTP with weak Ni and Fe. And sure, we are all talking about a relationship not just some hook up with a random girl/guy.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

quarian49 said:


> Hey there
> I think I would agree at some point however it's more of a caring and memory fact:
> ESTP Se combined with inferior Ni often makes a person who would seeks what happens right now, something like if you ask him/her: "But what about that person? Don't you think that you would upset him/her with your actions?" They would reply like this: "I don't care about the unknown outcomes of my actions, I haven't decided anything yet and I live for myself making my own luck".
> So it's just part of the problem itself, though as I said it's more of an unhealthy behaviour more likely to be seen in an ESTP with weak Ni and Fe. And sure, we are all talking about a relationship not just some hook up with a random girl/guy.


I'm an ESTP. From our group, I see most of us rarely commit to a relationship. There's no reason to cheat when most of us aren't committing to a relationship in the first place. I'd say for us to actually agree to be in a relationship, is a big deal to start with. I don't go for very long periods without sex, but I can go a pretty long time without a relationship. When I have made the commitment to be in a relationship, I was all in. I just don't think the majority of ESTP are cheaters. It's very difficult to agree to be exclusive with someone in the first place. There's a really easy and simple way to avoid that shit show if you don't now if you can handle it: Don't agree to something you aren't ready for.


----------



## quarian49 (Aug 1, 2020)

Roslyn said:


> I'm an ESTP. From our group, I see most of us rarely commit to a relationship. There's no reason to cheat when most of us aren't committing to a relationship in the first place. I'd say for us to actually agree to be in a relationship, is a big deal to start with. I don't go for very long periods without sex, but I can go a pretty long time without a relationship. When I have made the commitment to be in a relationship, I was all in. I just don't think the majority of ESTP are cheaters. It's very difficult to agree to be exclusive with someone in the first place. There's a really easy and simple way to avoid that shit show if you don't now if you can handle it: Don't agree to something you aren't ready for.


Hmm interesting, as a complete opposite of your personality I can't sit next to people whom I don't want to for a long time, not that I mean disrespect or something but I just simply can't and don't want to. So it turns out for me that sex might not be enjoyable just for the act of sex and I will only flirt with someone when I think that I can commit myself to them, and it's out of my control.
So what I can do is to ask that what I mean to the person so that I might not just get human interaction, when the thing that I want is commitment and mutual likeness. So I think that I can ask, and a person who doesn't believe in commitment can just simply answer, but it really irritates me when the person says that I don't know and let's see what might happen, in that situation there are only two possible outcome: Either I would get used for just some interaction, sex, flirting and even talking and then got dumped away or I would even avoid further talking, so the other person thinks that it means that I don't even like to talk with them when it's not the case.
But thanks for your answer, I can see that not all of us are the same. I can suggest for the types like myself asking and for the types like yourself answering honestly about what you want so nobody would get hurt. 😊


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

quarian49 said:


> Hmm interesting, as a complete opposite of your personality I can't sit next to people whom I don't want to for a long time, not that I mean disrespect or something but I just simply can't and don't want to. So it turns out for me that sex might not be enjoyable just for the act of sex and I will only flirt with someone when I think that I can commit myself to them, and it's out of my control.
> So what I can do is to ask that what I mean to the person so that I might not just get human interaction, when the thing that I want is commitment and mutual likeness. So I think that I can ask, and a person who doesn't believe in commitment can just simply answer, but it really irritates me when the person says that I don't know and let's see what might happen, in that situation there are only two possible outcome: Either I would get used for just some interaction, sex, flirting and even talking and then got dumped away or I would even avoid further talking, so the other person thinks that it means that I don't even like to talk with them when it's not the case.
> But thanks for your answer, I can see that not all of us are the same. I can suggest for the types like myself asking and for the types like yourself answering honestly about what you want so nobody would get hurt. 😊


I think I'm an effective communicator but I also have common sense. As a young woman, I can't go on Tinder and put "looking for a good time" on my profile. My priority is my career and finding a life partner is not. I have friends that I'm happy with to fill that space in my life. I don't think I've ever strung anyone along, it seems like a desperate move by someone who didn't get enough attention from their parents as a kid. 

Not sure why you felt the need to tell me you don't spent time around people like me. It was superfluous and condescending.


----------



## quarian49 (Aug 1, 2020)

Roslyn said:


> I think I'm an effective communicator but I also have common sense. As a young woman, I can't go on Tinder and put "looking for a good time" on my profile. My priority is my career and finding a life partner is not. I have friends that I'm happy with to fill that space in my life. I don't think I've ever strung anyone along, it seems like a desperate move by someone who didn't get enough attention from their parents as a kid.
> 
> Not sure why you felt the need to tell me you don't spent time around people like me. It was superfluous and condescending.


Oh I'm sorry, I meant no offense and no I don't know you enough to say such things. What I meant was just about special cases of relations with people. And no when I don't want to talk about such things with people doesn't mean that I don't want to talk with them at all. About that part it only happens when someone is dishonest about his/her feelings.
And for the honesty part, no it doesn't mean that you would say what you want to unnecessary people, I just mean only to the person whom you think that your actions and words have an impact on, and someone who asks you about your feelings is certainly considered as one of these people.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Hahahaha! EPs take the cheat-cake! The most cheater-ey person I've ever met was an INTJ guy. Basically, hitting on women on Tinder was like 50% of his daily routine. He had a GF and he was cheating on her with 2 others... and he was really proud of himself, proud enough to tell me everything about it.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

quarian49 said:


> Hey there
> I think I would agree at some point however it's more of a caring and memory fact:
> ESTP Se combined with inferior Ni often makes a person who would seeks what happens right now, something like if you ask him/her: "But what about that person? Don't you think that you would upset him/her with your actions?" They would reply like this: "I don't care about the unknown outcomes of my actions, I haven't decided anything yet and I live for myself making my own luck".
> So it's just part of the problem itself, though as I said it's more of an unhealthy behaviour more likely to be seen in an ESTP with weak Ni and Fe. And sure, we are all talking about a relationship not just some hook up with a random girl/guy.


What the fuck did I just read 🤣.
Get the fuck over yourself.
You just translated surface level Mbti shit to Roslyn like you’re an expert. Your understanding of ESTP sucks stop talking

You fricken requote adjectives of a description and explain it to a long time Mbti forum cafe member about their own type.

Well the book said ESTP blah blah so ESTP blah blah 🤣 wtf


----------



## quarian49 (Aug 1, 2020)

Sensational said:


> What the fuck did I just read 🤣.
> Get the fuck over yourself.
> You just translated surface level Mbti shit to Roslyn like you’re an expert. Your understanding of ESTP sucks stop talking
> 
> ...


Well sorry to make you upset, as an anonymous account I don't care much about what a member tells me about MBTI, the truth is that the whole pseudo science thing and people making up forums starting small talking on the background of psychology has a deep root back to 90's where people started to see the personal aspects of life. Until then the majority of people couldn't care less about Jungian psychology or what Myers Briggs said about personality. I don't think that you have neither the experience nor the study to lecture a person who has worked as a human resources specialist for ten years, specially if the person is someone who doesn't care much about what the book said, always uses a poor grammar and has learned that 🤣 emojis doesn't hide feelings and show a cool attitude, over the years I have also seen that it is a common thing for Fe users to smile like this to hide their true feelings and intentions, I'm sorry about Roslyn I guess.
Again as I said before, everything depends on the person, so sorry if I said something that tagged people or made them upset.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

quarian49 said:


> Well sorry to make you upset, as an anonymous account I don't care much about what a member tells me about MBTI, the truth is that the whole pseudo science thing and people making up forums starting small talking on the background of psychology has a deep root back to 90's where people started to see the personal aspects of life. Until then the majority of people couldn't care less about Jungian psychology or what Myers Briggs said about personality. I don't think that you have neither the experience nor the study to lecture a person who has worked as a human resources specialist for ten years, specially if the person is someone who doesn't care much about what the book said, always uses a poor grammar and has learned that 🤣 emojis doesn't hide feelings and show a cool attitude, over the years I have also seen that it is a common thing for Fe users to smile like this to hide their true feelings and intentions, I'm sorry about Roslyn I guess.
> Again as I said before, everything depends on the person, so sorry if I said something that tagged people or made them upset.


The fact you doubled down on me using HR is like fucken hysterical.

So you know so much about MBTI and people. You know it’s definitely cool to speak down to and patronize others?

HR is your street cred omfg. You just told ESTP HR is your street cred. Lmao.

By all means if you have no impact or need to converse with strangers on the internet then by all means please be my guest, DONT. That is like me saying I’m wet but too good for an umbrella.

As far as your personal attempts to try to insult me personal, by saying I am interacting under a facade, this comes from someone who sunk as low as to try to use some emotional warfare kinda shit (out the gate with someone you don’t know because they said your rude) and get deep into my psyche trying to assert some opinions on veils.

Um hmm. Omfg. I got a fucken HR fuck trying to gaslight the shit outta me.

Ok I really didn’t get into how deep rooted your insecurities must be to sink to some of those lows and contradict your own presence here.

I will say that an HR expert at least all the ones I know have much better people skills! They are not patronizing fucktards who insult others and then when they get called on their delivery shift to trying to do some emotional manipulation voodoo.

The many HR people I have worked with would NEVER do your social blunder and not account for it. They have people skills.

BTW this is not a job interview and I did not ask your resume. But um yeah you should know I work directly in conjunction with HR. I’m a trainer, and work with program/site management and emergency response for behavioral health. I know you didn’t ask, but sure as fuck didn’t ask what you do.

I will say none of the people I have worked with in HR who send me people to train (gee how would an ESTP know anything about people and training). None of the seasoned recruiters I know or HR which is a lot would walk in and talk so remedial to people, patronize, and then attempt at going all psychological warfare. But yeah I’m the wrong bitch. Since ya know so much. You know me as an ESTP definitely can see you’re fucked as all hell to come and insult a group of people and lack manners and then go right for veils and psychological warfare.


----------

